# un chivatazo



## krolaina

¡Hola!

Vull escriure a la meva amica (la gallega) un mail en catalá...

Vull dire que algú ja "*me dio el chivatazo*" (por un cambio de trabajo).

¿Hi ha alguna expressió?.

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## Antpax

Hola Krol,

El diccionari diu que és "*delatar, espiar, fer la xarrada*". 


Que curiós! Deus madrilenys parlant en Català, em sent estrany, no sé. 

Salut.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Antpax said:


> Hola Krol,
> 
> El diccionari diu que és "*delatar, espiar, fer la xarrada*".
> 
> 
> Que curiós! Deus madrilenys parlant en Català, em sent estrany, no sé.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
¡Anti! jeje... és que som mol llest!

"Fer la xarrada" Es com dir "me lo dijo un pajarito", no?


----------



## Xerinola

Hola!
Sí, "chivar(se)" seria segurament "xerrar". El diccionari tradueix "chivatazo" per "fer la xerrada"... Tinc la sensació que no té el mateix matís que en castellà...
De totes maneres, en el cas de "me dio el chivatazo" potser diria "m'ho va xerrar".
A veure si algú té una altra proposta. Segueixo pensant!

Salutacions,
X:


----------



## Xerinola

krolaina said:


> ¡Anti! jeje... és que som mol llest!
> 
> "Fer la xarrada" Es com dir "me lo dijo un pajarito", no?


 
Exacte! En català també pots dir-ho: 
-Qui t'ho ha dit?
-Ahhhh! Un ocellet!

Una cosa, "xerrada" va amb E! 
Molt bé el vostre català nois! Endavant!

Una abraçada,
X:


----------



## krolaina

¿Has vist? No crees que és fácil per a mi!

Gràcies Xeri!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Com diu la Xerinola, jo també optaria per la idea de l'ocellet: "Un ocellet m'ha dit que..." (_un pajarito me ha contado que...)_

En mi zona, por cierto, los _ocells_ son _moixons_. O sea que también podrias decir "un moixonet m'ha dit..."


----------



## Xerinola

krolaina said:


> ¿Has vist? No crees que és fácil per a mi!
> 
> Gràcies Xeri!


 
Tranquila, estem tots aquí per aprendre! Les as i les es són difícils, però ho fas moooooooooolt bé!
Molts d'ànims i ja saps on som!

Una abraçada molt forta!
X:


----------



## chics

_*Fer la xerrada*_ (o millor, _*petar la xerrada*_) és *charlar*, simplement.
_*S'ho va xerrar*_ es *se ha chivado*.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo segueixo pensant que el més genuí és això de l'ocellet, i més en el context de la Krolaina, que és de bon rotllo. Després hi ha les versions súper informals com ara "cotillejar" ("Saps que m'han cotillejat?")

I ara em ve al cap allò de "fer safareig", no?


----------



## Xerinola

Hola Chics,
Segons el que diu el diccionari, no només vol dir "fer petar la xerrada", es veu que també té el matís de "chivar". Com quan "et xerren les preguntes de l'examen".

Salutacions,
X:


----------



## chics

Vols dir que _m'han fet la xerrada de les respostes_ (?) vol dir el mateix que _m'han xerrat les respostes_?

Per la Kro, crec que _m'ho ha dit un ocellet_ està bé.


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Després hi ha les versions súper informals com ara "cotillejar" ("Saps que m'han cotillejat?")
> 
> I ara em ve al cap allò de "fer safareig", no?



_Cotillejar?  _Ja és correcte, això?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> _Cotillejar?  _Ja és correcte, això?


 
No, dona, no: he dit que és una forma d'expressar-nos en ambients distesos, no? No us sona? Vaja... Jo ho dic...


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> No, dona, no: he dit que és una forma d'expressar-nos en ambients distesos, no? No us sona? Vaja... Jo ho dic...



No, no ho dic... precisament em sona fatal  Aquí diem "xafardejar"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> No, no ho dic... precisament em sona fatal  Aquí diem "xafardejar"


 
És clar que és una interferència, en sóc conscient. Només volia dir que es fa servir molt, no?  (jo la primera, tot i que mai no ho posaria en una traducció ni en cap escrit...)

A veure què en diuen els altres...

Una altra opció seria "tafanejar". Em pregunto si "xafardejar", etimològicament, té alguna cosa a veure amb _safareig_...


----------



## ampurdan

Del GDLC:

*Xafarder -a*
[1888; deriv. alterat de _safareig_ a través de _xafar(e)tger_, dissimilat en _xafarder_, amb justificació del sentit pel fet que en els safareigs públics hi sol haver molt xivarri i xafarderia]

Bona intuïció, TPS.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Guai, Ampu, ja m'ho ensumava, jo...


----------



## krolaina

Gràcies nois, us faig pensar eh?. 
Muak.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

krolaina said:


> Gràcies nois, us faig pensar eh?.
> Muak.


 
La gent que fa pensar és la gent guai, Kroli! 

I, una altra vegada: un 10 pel teu català!


----------



## krolaina

Tinc ajuda del mio pare... (le tengo frito).


----------



## Dixie!

ampurdan said:


> Del GDLC:
> 
> *Xafarder -a*
> [1888; deriv. alterat de _safareig_ a través de _xafar(e)tger_, dissimilat en _xafarder_, amb justificació del sentit pel fet que en els safareigs públics hi sol haver molt xivarri i xafarderia]
> 
> Bona intuïció, TPS.



Ostres, que interessant! No tenia ni idea que venia d'aquí. Gràcies nois!


----------



## Xerinola

chics said:


> Vols dir que _m'han fet la xerrada de les respostes_ (?) vol dir el mateix que _m'han xerrat les respostes_?
> 
> Per la Kro, crec que _m'ho ha dit un ocellet_ està bé.


 
No, no! Volia dir q "m'han xerrat les respostes" tindria el sentit de "chivar" i que, una altra cosa seria "fer petar la xerrada" o dir "en Joan xerra pels descosits", en el sentit de que parla molt.
Vull dir que "xerrar" pot tenir dos matisos, no? M'entens?

Jo també crec que en aquest cas, és millor dir: "m'ho ha dit un ocellet".
Només volia dir-te que al diccionari tradueix "chivatazo" per "xerrada", cosa que no havia sentit mai.

X:


----------

